# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  GDPLUS Αδιάβροχο Φωτιστικό Δρόμου

## ganagnost02

Καλημερα σας,

Μου φέρανε ενα GD77 GDPLUS πανελ με λαμπες και αισθητηρα κινησης,

Το ανοιξα, δεν εχει μεσα μπαταριες οπως επισης δεν εχει το τηλεκοντρολ.

Το γνωριζει κανενας;  αξιζει να το φτιαξω ; 

Αν βρω κ βαλω μπαταριες να δουλεψει με τον αισθητηρα η χρειαζεται και το τηλεκοντρολ για προγραμματισμο.

Μπαταριες μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα οτι μαλλον παιρνει τις 42120 στα 3.2v 10A x3 λογικα σε σειρα, ειναι πανακριβες.
Σαν φορτιστης δουλευει το εβαλα στον ηλιο αναψε το λαμπακι, θα το ανοιξω να μετρησω τι βγαζει.. 

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Το panel είναι ποιοτικό και απ' ότι είδα έτσι πρόχειρα έχει ένα 80άρι ευρώ περίπου εδώ Ελλάδα. Αν σε συμφέρει να δώσεις κάποια χρήματα να το κάνεις λειτουργικό είναι κάτι που θα αποφασίσεις εσύ ανάλογα με το τι ανάγκη το έχεις.  Στα specs πάντως απ' ότι είδα έχεις ως input voltage 6V οπότε σιγουρέψου για τον αριθμό και τον τύπο των μπαταριών που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## ganagnost02

> Καλημέρα. Το panel είναι ποιοτικό και απ' ότι είδα έτσι πρόχειρα έχει ένα 80άρι ευρώ περίπου εδώ Ελλάδα. Αν σε συμφέρει να δώσεις κάποια χρήματα να το κάνεις λειτουργικό είναι κάτι που θα αποφασίσεις εσύ ανάλογα με το τι ανάγκη το έχεις.  Στα specs πάντως απ' ότι είδα έχεις ως input voltage 6V οπότε σιγουρέψου για τον αριθμό και τον τύπο των μπαταριών που χρειάζεσαι.


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!

Ψαχνω να βρω τα specs, να δω εαν χρειαζεται υποχρεωτικα το τηλεκοντρολ, κτλ.. αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει κατι..
απο Κινα το κοντρολ δεν το βρισκω γι αυτο ρωτησα εδω εαν το εχει δουλεψει κανενας μην μπω στην διαδικασια να αγοραζω μπαταριες και δεν κανω δουλεια.. αλλιως αν βρω και αλλαξω κ πλακετα αισθητηρα ..
Βρηκα αυτο που μοιαζει αρκετα με το gdplus..


Solar-Street-Light.jpg


Αναφερει οτι παιρνει  3.2v/12000mah lithium iron phospate.


Αν βαλω 2 απο τις παρακατω, με 3.7v στα 10000mha δε θα κανω δουλεια; 
1.jpg2.jpg

η επειδη εχω 6v ταση εισοδου τις παρω στα χερια, να θελει πιο μικρες σε mha και συνδεση σε σειρα και παραλληλα..

----------


## manolo

Το δικό σου πάνελ είναι 40Watt ισχύος και απ 'ότι είδα έχει τιμή 45 ευρώ οπότε διορθώνω το προηγούμενο post μου που έγραψα για 80€. Και επίσης δεν μπορώ να βρω τα specs του επίσημα..

----------

ganagnost02 (12-05-20)

----------

